# Online Pigeon Manager



## sudija (Feb 5, 2008)

Dear pigeon fanciers,

I have an announcement to make about a new online service for pigeon breeders and fanciers
that finally launched today after a year in making - www.loftorganizer.com.
It is basically a pigeon management software that is always available online and there is no download
or installation necessary, with a bunch of unique features and a pigeon related social network coming.
Anyone can try it free for a month!


Cheers


----------

